# flukeing today



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Fished Raritan with by buddy on his mako, we had fish alllll day, good steady action. Used mackerel filets and the penny shrimp from gulp with a June Bug spinner above the hook, awesome. No keepers though.... but a nice day on the water... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work Salt. 

Started to head out yesterday afternoon and caught in one of the heaviest rain storms I have ever seen down here. Rain, hail, lightning. I'll tell Mother Nauture knows how to really ruin a day.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

We were lucky dog we beat the weather in.... was looking just a little hairy when we were out. Not the place I want to be when the man upstairs is rattling the pots and pans... salt


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like ya took another pounding this morning in CM up through AC


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

We are catching hell right now with thunder boomers, hale and all the good stuff. Weekend is hold good so far....Going out again 
Sunday to try fer the fluke again, will let ya know how we make out.... salt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Watch for the lightning Salt.


----------

